# Finally used my 4 way tip



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

From Pressretek. Freaking awesome! I used my little 2.8 gpm machine while waiting for the new rig to get here. Loved the low pressure wash and rinse. We weren't re painting this one, just getting rid of all the mildew on the eaves. 
Found out that if you add Palmolive to bleach it boils out of the bottle. I read here if you add dish soap to bleach it helps it cling and clean. Well that might have been a mistake but it still worked. Next I just topped off a bleach bottle with a shot of Jomax, figured it could only help. Anyways it was brilliant at how well it worked. Thanks Ken for all the good info, it's finally sinking in ! ;-)
Oh yeah, I cleaned a long wood bench (50')! With just the bleach and it totally transformed it. I appreciate your sharing that bleach isn't the enemy of wood, no matter what my BM stain training told me. Lol


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

It's really something how one simple thing like the 4 way tip makes life that much easier and work more efficient. It becomes addictive, the quest for efficiency in pressure washing. Almost so much that'll it'll make someone consider a new career. Ken is indeed the man and his contributions have changed my life for the better. No question.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Link to the tip?

Is it the one that arranges the 4 tips in a strip with 4 fittings? I ordered those this summer but have not yet used those (still using the HD multe-tip that you rotate through the settings).


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Link to the tip?
> 
> Is it the one that arranges the 4 tips in a strip with 4 fittings? I ordered those this summer but have not yet used those (still using the HD multe-tip that you rotate through the settings).


(216) 634-0025 Bob

Dean it's best I think to just call. Reason being is that will allow Bob an opportunity to set up the 4way with the appropriate tips relative to your washer's output. He'll set them up to soap low, soap high, rinse high then rinse low w/o having to travel back and forth to the washer pulling the downstreamer line in and out of soap. 

Any time I called if he doesn't answer he will call back within 5 minutes if you leave a message.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I got the 4 tip 2-3 gpm set and the 4 tip 4 gpm set. One of my washers is a 4 gpm unit and the other is a 3ish gpm unit.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I got one last year as per Ken's suggestion, I'm lovin' it. It's amazing how such a simple thing can save you a lot of time.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I watched a painting contractor wash a neighbors house at the beach and it took them forever. Two guys for a day and a half.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> I watched a painting contractor wash a neighbors house at the beach and it took them forever. Two guys for a day and a half.


Hopefully it was a monster house.

If I ever land one of these bigger three story houses down here I'm thinking about hiring a pressure washing company to wash it for me. I'm sure they can do it a lot cheaper than I can. 

That or open my wallet and get properly setup for pressure washing on a more professional level.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I guess I should be more specific when I mention dish soap. Some have alcohols or other ingredients (sodium percarbonate) that react with bleach. You have to look at the label.


Glad to hear you guys are having success.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Hopefully it was a monster house.
> 
> If I ever land one of these bigger three story houses down here I'm thinking about hiring a pressure washing company to wash it for me. I'm sure they can do it a lot cheaper than I can.
> 
> That or open my wallet and get properly setup for pressure washing on a more professional level.


Its not really that expensive especially if you have a pump with a decent flow rate. You will spend a lot more on chemicals but the labor it saves will more than make up for it. I could have done that house by myself in a day, but it would have been a ton of work for just one guy.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Its not really that expensive especially if you have a pump with a decent flow rate. You will spend a lot more on chemicals but the labor it saves will more than make up for it. I could have done that house by myself in a day, but it would have been a ton of work for just one guy.


The pump is what I'm really lacking. Right now I have a cheap $300 sams club 2.3gpm special. Most of my work has been interior so it's alright for the occasional exterior job I do, but if more exteriors come my way I'll need to upgrade for sure.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Just got my new 4 gpm 13 hp rig delivered today. Took a week and a half to ship, glad it's finally here. Gonna be testing it out tomorrow. I hear ya HOC on seeking efficiency and thinking the grass might be greener (definitely wetter) on the pressure washing career. I used to think window washing would be a good gig, I mean how much can go wrong in that? There's so many things that can go sideways in res-repaint!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Picked up one of those $30 5 way rotating HD nozzles with high & low soap nozzles built in. Worked great. My 4-tip high/low unit was on another site. 
Also got a 15" surface cleaner for $70. I'm sure it sucks compared to the big money ones, but it worked fantastic. Fast and clean. 

My employee discovered today why you're not supposed to trigger the gun under pressure with no tip in it. Blew out the O ring the first day we had it! Fortunately they sent a Baggie of O rings with my unit and I guessed right on what size to use.


----------

